# Uber Whatsit #125



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## thetrue (Nov 13, 2012)

I think a woven basket or something


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 14, 2012)

thread, or yarn


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 14, 2012)

Rope?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like graphite to me...maybe a bunch of pencil leads?


----------



## christop (Nov 14, 2012)

Black onyx? A piece of broken glass?


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 14, 2012)

Carbon fiber?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Nov 15, 2012)

Brush Bristles?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 15, 2012)

Electrical wire, telephone line or ethernet cord


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

something to do with a bicycle lock or chain.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 15, 2012)

Braided hose


----------



## christop (Nov 15, 2012)

It's gotta be hard candy, like a root beer Dum Dum.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## christop (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok, now I agree that it's some type of fibrous/woven thing.

A camera strap?


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 16, 2012)

Hint time?


----------



## ryanwaff (Nov 16, 2012)

A zip?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 16, 2012)

jfrabat said:


> Hint time?



I just did.


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 16, 2012)

velcro?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 16, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> velcro?



Bin dere, dun dat.


----------



## Pallycow (Nov 16, 2012)

Stumped.  But cool.  lol


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 17, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > velcro?
> ...



that was pre-uber...thought you might have re-visited it.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 17, 2012)

I go with ryanwaff - a zipper


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 17, 2012)

snowbear said:


> I go with ryanwaff - a zipper


----------



## ryanwaff (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay! First time ive ever got one of these right!


----------

